# Poopy Butt: What to do (NOT)!!!!!



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Removed 

,


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ound:

I haven't laughed out loud like this for a long time! :tape:

chuckle, chuckle, chuckle.... Oh, well, can't help it! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that sounds like fun! Not that it EVER happened.......LOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:

There is something about a poopy butts we can all relate too....


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG...great story! ound:


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Are you a writer? do a humor book and get rich. This was so funny, I actually laughed out loud. Skyped it to DH across the room and can hear him snicker too.!!!!! 
But you're too articulate to ever let something like this happen to you.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you for the good laugh! I am sitting alone in the office just laughing away. It was a very visual story. LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL. Sounds like somebody had an interesting day


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This fictional story is of course hysterical! And the writer giving the dog a enima in the sink is even more funny. It is always funny when it isn't your dog!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:biggrin1: What a day! If I lived near you I would so buy you a drink! (And help you find a new drycleaner!)


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

FLASHBACKS! to when I discovered my first child in her crib whirling her poopy diaper round and round over her head and screaming in delight...*shivers*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ound:ound:ound: Life is just full of new experiences, isn't it???


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound:ound: That was a great story - I laughed so hard!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Flawlessly written!
Yes, poopy butt baths (and mats, endless grooming....) are the tradeoffs for sharing your life with a Havanese.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Too funny...thanks for sharing.
As I always say...it's a good thing they're SO darn cute!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG I needed a good laugh...sorry it was at "your" expense or not   I would have :Cry: or maybe laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my! That was so very funny!! You wrote that so well....I agree...you are a great writer. I thought the rules were ending around #4, but they kept going and going...being even funnier as they went!

Excellent ficitional story....hehe. So glad this didn't really happen  and I coudn't relate at all to your happenings...no, not at all. Only to say that in my fictional story, the happenings would invariable be at 3 am in the morning.

Lynn


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Jane~ Thanks for the laugh! ound:

My DDIL had a similar experience with Spunky when he was here. I still owe her, *big time*!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ound:ound: You are a great story teller...I needed the laughs today. Thanks!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Great story- shall we call it a cautionary tail?


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

For a fictional tale you were certainly able to capture a lot of "imaginary" detail! I laughed out loud (always funnier when it happens to someone else!).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, thank goodness this is only fiction! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great writing! And, sooooooooooooooooo funny! You should write a book!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I was not expecting anything so funny, thank you so much for your fictional story. We all know this would never happen in real life and none of us have ever experienced anything like this.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Very funny, I too needed a good laugh. So glad this never happened to you nor anyone of us.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOLOLOLOL, ROTFLMAO, LOLOLOL, STOP, I MIGHT WET MY PANTS AND HOW DO I EXPLAIN THAT TO THE CLEANERS!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, i know it says you are a senior member. But WELCOME TO THE FORUM! great tale ummm--tail. I have not had "said" experience...but have had others just as interesting (lets just say stomach flu and a curious pup.) Thanks heavens BJ and your king charles are so darn cute.

Oh and I have to add... I can SOOOOO picture the "whirling."


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kathy said:


> LOLOLOLOL, ROTFLMAO, LOLOLOL, STOP, I MIGHT WET MY PANTS AND HOW DO I EXPLAIN THAT TO THE CLEANERS!!!!!


Hmmm, now that I've had time to think things over, it seems to me this was something that should've been disclosed by the breeder. Hmmm, who was that again???


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG that is just too dang funny! Gotta love the poo stories. As we have ALL been there! LOL And I can so remember yelling at both Bugsy and Roxy for pooing in the sink thinking, WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? But hey, to them it felt pretty dang good.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

You are too funny.....
tummy hurts from laughing : )


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Jane, I love your stories!! 

Actually BJ's sister woke me up this morning with the exact same aroma! She was as happy as a clam cuddling with me on my pillow! We went right to the sink and thankfully she had already excreted the whole amount, leaving just a little on her for keepsake.

I do think we need to hold the breeder responsible! 

Carole


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Kathy said:


> LOLOLOLOL, ROTFLMAO, LOLOLOL, STOP, I MIGHT WET MY PANTS AND HOW DO I EXPLAIN THAT TO THE CLEANERS!!!!!


Hear hear!! Think I will laughing about this for a while ound:ound:ound:

ound:


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

So funny! And so glad it was you and not me!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! That was so funny. I'm laughing so hard that the pups jumped in my lap to see what was wrong with me. _THANKS!_ I NEEDED THAT LAUGH.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG I died laughing - as everyone has already said - wonderfully written!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG that is hysterical. Jane are you a writer or a standup comic. You could be rich. That is just side splitting.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww, you guys are sweet. 

And, nope, in my day job I'm just a dirt lawyer. (Attorney speak for a real estate transactional attorney -- although the first time my mom heard me use that term, she jumped to the wrong conclusion and decided it was time to haul her daughter back to Nebraska.) 

I told Kathy that my family refers to these incidents as Jane Stories -- looking back, there's always a moment I can identify as the "Ah hah" moment, as in "Ah ha, if you just hadn't done THAT, all the rest would've been averted!"


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHA.... what the french toast?! That was some funny stuff..

Ryan


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

tabby2 said:


> Awww, you guys are sweet.
> 
> And, nope, in my day job I'm just a dirt lawyer. (Attorney speak for a real estate transactional attorney -- although the first time my mom heard me use that term, she jumped to the wrong conclusion and decided it was time to haul her daughter back to Nebraska.)


JANE....What part of Nebraska are you originally from??


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a scream. I laughed so hard! Thanks for the great visual and comic relief!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I actually shared your posting with several dog loving friends who all enjoyed a laugh out loud start to their day - thanks for taking the time to write up your moment!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Renee said:


> JANE....What part of Nebraska are you originally from??


Blair, just outside Omaha. My brothers and sister still live in Blair or Omaha, and they still think I'll come to my senses and move back (after only 25 years in California). Of course, they don't say that when they come to visit in the winter!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Truly funny and, after the laughter, a great warning for what not to do!!!
:tape: Not that this really happened...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm...small world. I lived in Gretna when I was younger (about 30 years ago), but was mainly raised in Central Nebraska. And I'm still here....
I hope my kids get out and explore the world more than I have!
Seems like the only excitement we have here is Husker Football...and I'm not that big of a football fan....


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Renee said:


> Hmmm...small world. I lived in Gretna when I was younger (about 30 years ago), but was mainly raised in Central Nebraska. And I'm still here....
> I hope my kids get out and explore the world more than I have!
> Seems like the only excitement we have here is Husker Football...and I'm not that big of a football fan....


My nephew and his almost-wife (getting married in two weeks) just bought a house in Gretna! I'm with you re the football: I was born and raised in Nebraska, went to school at Notre Dame and I've never liked football


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

tabby2 said:


> Hmmm, now that I've had time to think things over, it seems to me this was something that should've been disclosed by the breeder. Hmmm, who was that again???


I did disclose this to you, but you were so excited you didn't hear me!!! LOL

That's my story and I am stickin to it!!! LOL


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh Jane, that was just too funny. I was in my office taking a quick break. I started laughing so hard I had tears streaming down my face. Murphy ran in my office to make sure I was ok and my shop tech came in the office to find out what was so funny. Thank goodness I didn't have any customers or sales reps here at the time! If you ever write a book I will be standing in line to purchase it!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jane, what a great new "spin" on a poopy butt! Hahaha . . . so sorry this didn't REALLY happen, because it would have been greater as NONfiction :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Tooooooooooo funny! LOL, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

THAT WAS GREAT! Maybe we could have a month dedicated to photos of poo poo butts. The first time that happened to me I was like what is this. 

Thanks for sharing that!


----------

